# Raised bed garden railway idea



## sdkid (Jan 1, 2019)

Does any one plant their raised bed with vegetables and herbs?


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Haven't seen it with trains but I have several friends in the area that used raised beds for the their veggies and herbs. One had a peach tree that produced large amounts of fruit every year


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe this thread will offer some inspiration - Using a garden railroad to actually do something...


----------



## Luci8478 (May 14, 2020)

I saw such ideas, and it seems to me that this is a little uncomfortable


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

how many spammers a week are we getting now? look up the posts by luci..


----------



## jonwalter412 (Jul 23, 2020)

I had such ideas, but that is not that easy you know 
It needs a lot of attention


----------

